# Some Lighting opinions Please



## CountryBoy (Feb 28, 2012)

It's been a long time since I have grown and now with many newer light options I am looking for some of you with actual experience using these various lights to please give me your honest opinion. 
 Last time I grew I used a 1000 MH. I have checked into Led's and VHO's to veg with but have no actual experience with them so I am trusting advertisers at this point and that does not make me feel to comfortable. 
 Can I expect the same rate of growth along with the vitality seen with the MH using the Led's or VHO's
 My plan is for a veg room that is about 25 SQF in either a square or rectangular pattern depending on input about how these lights work as with the MH I would probably need to stay square,but it would be easier to keep my whole set  up in one area if I vegged with a rectangular shape.
:icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 28, 2012)

The t5 are great for veg many people here love them. Compared to mh they work just as well and don't run as hot or pull as much electric IMO t5 are the way to go for veg.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2012)

for a 5x5 area I would just get a 1000 watt MH/HPS system.

T5 are great but you need 2 fixtures to cover the space. and for less $ you can get the lighting that you will need anyway to flower with.


----------



## CountryBoy (Feb 28, 2012)

That is the size for my Veg room I will have 1 maybe 2 Flower rooms about the same size  if I can use my space effinciently
 Until proven otherwise I will only Flower with HPS's and maybe some add-ons with the flowering spectrum.


----------



## CountryBoy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your responses regarding T-5's and their value to indoor growers.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 28, 2012)

T5's are the ticket for vegging, cheaper to run and much cooler than  a1000w MH. I'd get them and a 1000w HPS for budding.


----------



## CountryBoy (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input


----------

